# New from Interior B.C.



## Snurf (Jan 23, 2012)

Hey, I'm an Okanagan rider who gets to quite a few of the hills in the southern interior over the course of the winter and, if I'm lucky, some of the northern ones as well. Shames Mtn near Terrace and Hudson Bay Mtn in Smithers are two of my old favourites in the northwest. 

I'm heading out to the northwest in a couple of weeks and would be happy to report on conditions etc. if anyone's interested.

Looking forward to reading through the forums and hearing some good stories. 

Cheers!


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Love hearing stories and seeing pics of good days on the mtn


----------

